# Las Folded Horns mas podersas del mercado



## Tacatomon

Que tal hermanos de Foros de electronica.

Las cajas de bocina plegada (Folded Horn) ocupan un buen espacio en el sector del marcado, aunque utilizan una manera mas interesante de trabajar utilizando un metodo de "compresion de ondas sonoras" o algo así. Son mas eficientes que otros tipos de cajas (Bass Reflex, Sealed, Band Pass), por lo tanto, administrandole menos potencia se tiene un buen nivel sonoro.

Investigando un poco, les muestro las tres Folded Horns mas escandalosas (en cuanto a SPL se trata). Juzgenlas ustedes mismos y opinen acerca de como trabajan cada una de ellas.

*12π (Pi) Basshorn subwoofer de Pi Speakers. Su motor son 2 bocinas LAB12 de la firma Eminence
*
*TS-42 de Cerwin-Vega. Su motor es un potente trasductor de 21", ya saben, la marca de la casa*

*LX-1818V3 de B-52. Motor dual de 18", nuevo modelo de B-52, muy buen Speaker.*


*12π (P)i Basshorn subwoofer de Pi Speakers*










Especificaciones-http://www.pispeakers.com/12Pi_flyer.pdf

Operating Frequency Range 30 Hz – 150 Hz
Sensitivity (2.83v/M) 110 dB-----(1W/M) 107 dB
Maximum Output ( Continuous dB SPL @ 1M ) 137 dB------( Peak dB SPL @ 1M ) 140 dB
Input Power ( Continuous RMS ) 1600 watts------( Program Power ) 2400 watts
Nominal Impedance 4 Ω
External Dimensions 45”h x 45”d x 28”w
Weight 285 lbs
Input Connector (2x) NL4MP

Pagina Oficial http://www.pispeakers.com/Hornsub.html

Lo mas interesante de esta Horn Loaded es su capacidad de potencia, 1600W continuos... Pero como! con dos woofers de 12" y esos woofers son de 400Wrms... No puede ser, estas bien burro, nos estas cabuleando, vete a la %$##!"°!...

Las especificaciones no engañan. El diseño de esta caja cuanta con un par de disipadores a los costados, uno para cada woofer. Con este aditamento los woofers se pueden sobrealimentar mas de lo debido sin ningun problema.

Para mi gusto se lleva el 10.

Mas fotos de construccion
http://www.audioroundtable.com/PiSpeakers/messages/17536.html
http://www.audioroundtable.com/PiSpeakers/messages/19853.html


*Cerwin-Vega TS-42*









¡¡¡¡MADRE DE DIOS! Woofer de 21"

Personalmente, no he visto ni oido un woofer de 21 pulgadas en vivo. Ha de ser una experiencia muy gratificante.
Cerwin-Vega se engalana al presentarnos a su mejor arma, La TS-42.

""El TS-42 es la bocina plegada de Cerwin-Vega! más poderosa, que suena más fuerte, y que genera los bajos más profundos. Gracias al magnífico diseño y a las características sobresalientes que ofrece, el TS-42 es ideal para sonido en vivo, instalaciones, lugares grandes, clubs, DJs, etc). Si usted necesita bajos potentes y con gran definición, el TS-42 funciona perfectamente en las situaciones más demandantes…

Pagina oficial http://www.cerwinvega.com/foldedhorn_ts42.php

CARACTERISTICAS PRINCIPALES:

    * Nueva bocina de 21” con tecnología Stroker™ (que posibilita incrementar la salida y reducir la distorsión)
    * Capacidad de Potencia: 2000 w (RMS), 4000 w (Peak)
    * Las aletas de refrigeración ubicadas en la parte externa del tubo de aluminio Stroker™ mejoran el enfriamiento y la eficiencia del TS-42
    * La refrigeración de la bobina móvil es mejorada, gracias a que el tubo Stroker™ está ventilado en la parte de atrás de la placa trasera
    * El anillo de aluminio de refrigeración ubicado arriba del espacio (gap) de la bobina móvil, permite que la bobina móvil transfiera calor eficientemente, mejorando la capacidad de potencia y reduciendo la compresión
    * La tecnología Stroker™ adiciona una tercer araña (spider), generando otro plano de suspensión, eliminando los movimientos inapropiados del cono, mejorando la excursión, y brindando una mayor sensibilidad
    * Las seis secciones del imán y los túneles ubicados entre las mismas, mejoran la refrigeración debajo de la placa superior
    * El panel frontal de aluminio funciona como disipador de calor y tiene insertada la placa de metal Stroker™
    * El diseño redondeado de la cara frontal del gabinete genera una óptima respuesta de frecuencias
    * Soportes de acero añadidos en las esquinas frontales fortalecen el gabinete
    * Para facilitar el transporte, el TS-42 tiene las ruedas integradas dentro del gabinete, y contiene una manija ergonómica especialmente diseñada por Cerwin-Vega!... Ala VegaBassssssss

++++Especificaciones++++

Respuesta de Frecuencia
	27 Hz to 215 Hz
Capacidad de Potencia
	2000 w continuous (RMS), 4000 w (Peak)
Potencia de Amplificador Recomendada
	2000 w – 4000 w @ 8 ohms
Conectores de Entrada
	(2) Neutrik Speakon
Sensibilidad (1 w / 1 m)
	108 dB
Impedancia Nominal
	8 ohms
Maximo SPL (nivel de presión sonora)
	144 dB
Diámetro de la Bobina Móvil
	4”
Dimensiones
(Altura x Ancho x Profundidad)
	42.5” x 24” x 45.3"
108 cm x 61.07 cm x 115 cm
Peso
	228.5 lbs
103.6 kg

Colosal no? Demasiado para mi, mejor me quedo con mis queridas AB36 
Aparte, con semejante woofer de 21" como no se puede llegar facilmente a los 27Hz... Ya lo veo montado en un carro!.


*LX-1818V3 de B-52*












Que mas se puede decir, dos excelentes woofers de 18" en una sola caja, 2000W bien empaquetaditos listo para patearle la cara a cualquiera en los eventos .

Pagina oficial http://www.b-52pro.com/Products/LX1818V3.html
Especificaciones

• Made in the U.S.A. (No podria esperar menos )
• Rugged, impact-resistant black carpet finish
• Void-free, 7-layer, 3/4” plywood construction for maximum durability and minimum weight
• Input connections: (2) 1/4” metal phone
jacks and (1) Neutrik™ NL 4 Speakon™ connector
• Reinformaciónrced internal bracings are used to fortify the cabinet
• 4” heavy-duty casters

Nominal Impedance: 4 Ohms
Frequency Response: 30-160 Hz
Power Handling: 2000 watts
SPL @ 1w1m: 113
Peak SPL: 143
Dimensions (W” x H” x D”): 24 x 55 x 36
Weight (lbs): 260

Me pregunto si esta caja pateará bien, habria que probarla con una power de 1000W... QUE!... aguanta 2000W...!"##$!"$ OMG. Patea, y patea con ganas.


Veamos que dicen los demas acerca de estos nuevos conceptos de Folded Horns.
Hay que destacar que cada una saca casi el mismo SPL, cada una con diferentes Transductores. La que mas me sorpendio fue la Pi, con dos woofers de 8 Ohms, desventajada con tener una impendancia final de 4 Ohms, igual que la LX-1818V3.
Otra se caracteriza por un Sub de 21"
La ultima es mas "terrenal", al usar 2 woofers de 18"como dios manda.
De los precios, mejor ni hablamos, esta claro que estas joyas son para cosas serias, realmente hay que tenerlas en cuanta pera cuando la situacion lo amerita y se encuentre el capital disponible.
Los planos de estas cajas, hasto ahora, son aun imposibles de conseguir.

Saludos a todos.
Powered By Tacatomon Inc. Co. Ltd.


----------



## luisgrillo

Pues ami me gusto mucho mas la cerwin, yo tenia un sub decerwin de 10" y sonaba precioso, asta que mi sobrina le arraco el cono =/


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya me imagino como se ha de sentir eso hermano...

La Cerwin-Vega me sorprende en su alcanze en graves. 27Hz es algo ENVIDIABLE... La marca de la casa, no cabe duda.

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69

Buenos dias, no tendrais por casualidad un despiece para un 21" 1000 W me gustaria un Folded Horns.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

jabote69 dijo:
			
		

> Buenos dias, no tendrais por casualidad un despiece para un 21" 1000 W me gustaria un Folded Horns.
> 
> Saludos.



Dirigite a esta página por planos de cajas de este tipo.

Hay muchos más por la web, sólo hay que buscarlos.

Saludos


----------



## alponcho

Pues yo escuche el TS-42 solo 1 no el par, por casualidad o tenian en una tienda del centro de la ciudad de Mexicoy pude comprobar su desmedida cantidad de decibeles, en un muuuyyyyyy profundo bajo, que te dejaba, (no exajero) sin respiracion, alarmas de automobiles empezaron a zonar. 

Aunque decepcionado por un pequeño detalle, $44,000.00 pesos mexicanos el par  unos cuatromil dolarucos.

Y me entro la duda Alguien tiene el plano.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Sin duda el poderoso cerwin es el mejor para mí, ya se habian tardado mucho en sacar un modelo de 21", todo un sueño para muchos.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

No sabía que PEAVEY tiene un Horn Loaded en sus catalogos:

http://www.peavey.com/assets/images/additional/00584520_3.jpg

Ahhhhhm, simplemente!!! IMPRESIONANTE.

JBL tambien tiene una, pero es un poco rara. A ver si les puedo poner una foto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Foros de Electrónica dijo:
			
		

> Atención: Estás leyendo un tema que no tiene actividad desde hace más de 6 MESES.


Si, ya lo sé, pero este es mi tema...

Otrora tremenda Folded Horn, esta vez de la mano de JBL.

*ASH6118 Maximum Impact Horn Loaded Subwoofer.






**
Features:* 



*Designed to be used in multiples (2 minimum, 4 optimum)  with proximity placement or with proper boundary  surface loading.  *
 

 *Maximum low frequency output & sensitivity.*
 

 *Excellent "punch."*
 

 *For  fixed installation applications requiring maximum low frequency output,  such as dance-clubs/discotheques, live clubs, performing arts  facilities, theatrical sound design, auditoriums, houses of worship,  sports facilities and themed entertainment venues.  *

*
Características Principales:

*Rango de Frecuencia (-10db): 1 Caja / 25Hz - 250Hz
Repuesta en Frecuencia (+-3db) : 1 Caja / 30Hz - 200Hz
Potencia del altavoz (AES): 1 Caja / 1200W - 2Hrs
Potencia del sistema a largo plazo (IEC): 1 Caja / 800W - 100Hrs
SPL Máximo: 1 Caja 30Hz - 140Hz / 133db Continuos
Sensibilidad (1W, 1m): 30Hz - 150Hz /1 Caja 102db.
Impedancia de 8 Ohms.

Algo Grande, ¿No creen?

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Si, buena la caja. 

Pero, sobre el enlace que citas, no entiendo porqué "JBL" sumó los dB's de la siguiente manera:



Por otra parte:


Tacatomon dijo:


> Potencia del sistema a largo plazo (IEC): 1 Caja / 800W - *100Hrs*


Eso es bastante potencia admisible.


----------



## pipa09

Lastima que en esta parte no se utilicen mucho esos sistemas, me gustaria poder sentir una de esas cosas sonando con algo que me guste!


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si, buena la caja.
> 
> Pero, sobre el enlace que citas, no entiendo porqué "JBL" sumó los dB's de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42469
> 
> Por otra parte:
> 
> Eso es bastante potencia admisible.



Es algo raro que sumen solo 2db con un solo par de cajas... Y la máxima sonora se alcance con 4... Algo raro.

Por lo de los 800W sobre 100hrs... Pues pensando bien, es una prueba muy exigente. Aunque viendo la calidad de los altavoces JBL (Tengo un 2241H en casa, de un cajón de carga frontal) me imagino que deben de pasar ese tipo de pruebas... Aunque también puede meter cuchara el Marketing. Como casi siempre.

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El area de la boca bastante grande lo que la hace reforzar frecuencias mas bajas que el cerwin, seria bueno escuchar una de estas.

Por su gran tamaño debe ser una bocina bastante larga, algo como esto:



Una amplificacion que estuvo en el festival vallenato trajo unas parecidas pero creo que eran Martin Audio o algo asi, sonaban bastante bien




Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si, buena la caja.
> 
> Pero, sobre el enlace que citas, no entiendo porqué "JBL" sumó los dB's de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42469
> 
> Por otra parte:
> 
> Eso es bastante potencia admisible.



Tal vez eso fue lo que obtuvieron experimentalmente.


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá hay un plano que me llamo la atención. Pequeño y compacto.
¿Que opinan?

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html

Saludos!


----------



## charlestonn19

yo tuve la oportunidad de oir un bafle de ese diseño del Cubo 18 y en lugares cerrados da el golpe como un subwoofer de auto pero en aire libre vale todo para nada por*QU*e se pierde muy poco el golpe por*QU*e no hay forma de *QU*e se mantenga la presion como en un lugar cerrado ya *QU*e cabe mencionar *QU*e el cuarto o salon actua a su vez como un bafle  para *QU*e se entienda mejor seria como decir que al usar este tipo de cajones en un lugar cerrado estuvieramos dentro del bafle 

pero buen aporte


----------



## Cacho

Hola Charleston, bienvenido al foro.

Y dice "foro" en esa frase porque esto es precisamente eso, y más específicamente, uno técnico.
Acá se usan los puntos, comas y demás signos de puntuación (escribiste una cosa difícil de leer) y no se hacen reemplazos patéticos de letras. En el chat se pueden llegar a entender por la velocidad y en los SMS por lo limitado de los caracteres disponibles. Acá sólo bajan el nivel.

No lo hagas, por favor.

Saludos


----------



## charlestonn19

OK Lo haré para la siguiente vez saludos


----------



## palomo

Este tema esta bastante viejo y me acorde que lo habia leido, navegando por la red buscando los planos del folded horn de la firma Yorkville modelo LS1208 el cual tiene muchos seguidores aqui en mi pais y los planos se venden a $1200. un bafle en el centro de mi ciudad rondan los $3500 y muy mal hechos y no con las dimenciones que deben ser los cambian mucho, me encontre con un plano en especial.

Yyy se que no se deben de revivir muertos pero a menos que la ocacion lo amerite se puede, asi que revisando todo el foro no logre encontrar que alguien aya aportado los planos de alguna bestia de estas asi que lo hago con gusto y subo los planos del bafle *12π (Pi) Basshorn subwoofer de Pi Speakers,* posteado en este tema.


Navegando por la red encontre que la firma de bocinas 18sound al fin puso en su pagina oficial un modelo de folded horn para su modelo 18LW2400, como estoy cambiando mis bocinas selenium 18SWS1000 por las 18LW2400 las cuales se ocupan mucho en el bafle yorkville mencionado y la verdad las CV no pueden competir con ellas, la precion que estas dan es mucho mejor y pueden bajar en frecuencia mas que las CV, y al no encontrar los planos de las yorkville he decidido ocupar el folded horn que recomienda 18sound, el cual tambien comparto con el foro.

tengo otro candidato para estas bocinas las Martin Audio modelo WSX las cuales ya escuche y son unas bestias en el bajo que reproducen asi que tendre que estudiar bien cual bafle hacer los de 18sound o las Martin Audio.

Saludos y espero que les sirva estos dos planos.


----------



## palomo

Este mensaje lo pongo aqui ya que este bafle en verdad es poderosos y el titulo le queda perfectro.

 Ok esto lo hago para todas aquellos usuarios del foro que han tratado sin exito alguno de tener los planos del bafles tipo yorkville y poder fabricarselos, tambien para parar la avaricia de ciertas gentes, no tengo nada en contra de aquellos que quieran ganar algo de dinero vendiendo los planos pero pedir $1200 por ellos esto es un ¡abuso! ,  tambien para aquellos que se ofrecen fabricartelos por mensajes privados, me llegaron mensajes en otro foro, uno del Norte de mi pais ya imagino cuanto me saldria traerlos al Distrito Federal, otro fabricante desde argentina me los dejaba a buen precio  .


La unica condicion que pongo es que no lucren con ellos puesto que a uds tampoco les costo dinero alguno.

Una recomendacion, para obtener buenos resultados en estos befles se deben montar bocinas 18sound modelo 18LW2400 o la 1400, otras bocinas que quedan perfectas son las B&C nadamas que no cuento con el modelo especifico todavia, al contar con estos tipos de bocina el amplificador idoneo son aquellos de mas de 2200w por canal a 4Ω. No traten de poner bocinas de segmento bajo ya que el bafle en ves de darles satisfaccion se volvera un dolor de cabeza.

El programa con el que pueden abrir el archivo se llama (google sketchup) este es un programa libre que lo pueden bajar de google y si quieren obtener aun mejores resultados les recomiendo hacerlos con madera contrachapada de abedul baltico, logico que el precio de esta es casi el doble de la de pino aqui en mi pais y casi imposible de encontrarla, pero el resultado es mucho mejor.

Una ultima cosa hay medidas en los planos que deben ser recalculadas a las que estan, puesto que el programa no es muy exacto y cuando se les pone las acotaciones este da en algunos casos un error de 1cm, asi que antes de hacerse uno tomen papel y lapiz y saquen cuentas ya que un error de 1cm en un trabajo de estos es por demas desastrozo.

Bueno suficiente bla-bla-bla y nada de accion asi que abajo les dejo el archivo que se diviertan.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ohhhh, Le daré un vistazo con el programa que mencionas. Personalmente, no he visto trabajar esa caja. Acá ya se acostumbra mucho el Sub Bass Reflex Amplificado... En fin.

Se agradece el aporte!!!

PS: Esa caja, la PiHorn está de miedo!


----------



## palomo

Lo que mencionas de los bafles tacatomon es cierto por esos rumbos de veracruz, me ha tocado ir a 2 eventos uno en el puerto de veracruz especificamente por boca del rio, el otro en tuxpan segun me llevaron ya que el 75% de los invitados son del distrito y los de la region tocan diferentes  con el sonido que me toco compartir el evento nunca vi que sacaran algo extraño o que sonara diferente pero bueno la gente mientras pague no hay problema, en ese equipo vi pocos poderes y es que los bafles exactamente cada uno traia su poder individual, aunque el intento de laine array era nefasto en ves de traer drivers compresores traian tweters tipo bala
ya te imaginas la saturacion que traia en agudos, yo con mis clones horns Martin audio y un par de bafles tipos concert fue suficiente si tengo suficiente $ hare uno tipo yorkville y los comparare, aqui en el distrito casi el 80% de los sonidos ocupan bafles tipo yorkville.

Saludos


----------



## kadaver

Hola me gustaria saber si alguien tiene estos planos http://www.eaw.com/products/BH760.html las use en un xconcierto y me gustaron mucho , son muy pesadas pero bajan mucho , mucho ,pero mucho , estan equipas con dos altavoces de 12 pulgadas rcf , son los sub de las KF 750 de la misma marca , pero de esas tengo 16 ya , los sub no los vende nadie que los tenga , al menos aqui en españa y comprando las originales el precio se va de madre , de hecho quien me vendio el equipo lo izo sin los sub por que los usa con un lene array meyer sound , espero que alguien los tenga , saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Es una locura lo que pesan esas cajas!!!


----------



## endryc1

veo que no hablan de las turbosound , porque sera?


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola Tacatomon, tu hiciste referencia de los Parlantes B52, pues en amazon venden el Speaker, este es el link: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/B-52-18-220S-1000W-Subwoofer-Speaker/dp/B003KRMJQS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390947477&sr=8-1&keywords=B-52+18-220X[/ame]


----------



## Tacatomon

Hace un rato me di cuenta de los altavoces de B-52. No son nada del otro mundo. Estoy casi seguro que los modelos que usa B52 están fabricados por Celestion (Versiones OEM del famoso FTR18-4080).

En éstos casos, preferiría altavoces Eminence, por ser un poco más económicos y mas fáciles de encontrar.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Caliper

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hace un rato me di cuenta de los altavoces de B-52. No son nada del otro mundo. Estoy casi seguro que los modelos que usa B52 están fabricados por Celestion (Versiones OEM del famoso FTR18-4080).
> 
> En éstos casos, preferiría altavoces Eminence, por ser un poco más económicos y mas fáciles de encontrar.
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Hay de todo amigo hace poco compré un par de cajas B52 modelo SL-315 originales de 400 Watts y de puro curioso desarme totalmente una caja aparte del inmenso crossover que trae este modelo el bajo tenía una etiqueta pegada con su logotipo B52 aunque el magneto si era generoso el medio de 8 pulgadas no tenía ninguna marca y en el caso del driver al desarmarlo encontré que en la cupula decía Selenium 210ti.

Saludos.


----------



## palomo

Se que este tema ya es viejo pero me siento sumamente *ENOJADO Y FRUSTRADO.* Cuando puse los planos de un bafle tipo yorkville en especifico el LS1208 (se encuentra en este tema), me encontré en mercado libre que están comercializando con ellos, pueden preguntar el ¿como es que estoy seguro que son los planos que aporte?,   los refuerzos que yo puse en el diseño para hacerlo mas rígido debido a que el contrachapado de abedul báltico no es fácil conseguirlo en México, son los mismos que se encuentran en el diseño del sujeto, esto por un colega que me comento que lo compro aparte que mucha información que aquí se compartió de texturizado etc etc tambien lo incluye en la compra, jajajaj risa que me dio al decirle que era diseño mio, se gasto US$16 con que me hubiera comentado que estaba buscando ese diseño se ahorraría ese dinero.

Lo malo es que este amigo nunca corrigió los planos que esta vendiendo, yo hice el comentario que tiene un error de un cm, en una medida que hacia que los refuerzos quedaran mal ya que ese programa en ese tiempo no era muy exacto y al revisarlos sigue con ese mismo error JAJAJAJA sin mas este es el enlace _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-560366407-planos-bafle-tipo-yorkville-el-modelo-mas-poderosos-al-_JM_

Saludos y a seguir quemando cosas

Perdon si revivi este tema


Huyyyy perdon por Editar ya borraron mi comentario en mercado libre JAJAJA


----------



## Fogonazo

palomo dijo:


> Se que este tema ya es viejo pero me siento sumamente *ENOJADO Y FRUSTRADO.* Cuando puse los planos de un bafle tipo yorkville en especifico el LS1208 (se encuentra en este tema), me encontré en mercado libre que están comercializando con ellos, pueden preguntar el ¿como es que estoy seguro que son los planos que aporte?,   los refuerzos que yo puse en el diseño para hacerlo mas rígido debido a que el contrachapado de abedul báltico no es fácil conseguirlo en México, son los mismos que se encuentran en el diseño del sujeto, esto por un colega que me comento que lo compro aparte que mucha información que aquí se compartió de texturizado etc etc tambien lo incluye en la compra, jajajaj risa que me dio al decirle que era diseño mio, se gasto US$16 con que me hubiera comentado que estaba buscando ese diseño se ahorraría ese dinero.
> 
> Lo malo es que este amigo nunca corrigió los planos que esta vendiendo, yo hice el comentario que tiene un error de un cm, en una medida que hacia que los refuerzos quedaran mal ya que ese programa en ese tiempo no era muy exacto y al revisarlos sigue con ese mismo error JAJAJAJA sin mas este es el enlace _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-560366407-planos-bafle-tipo-yorkville-el-modelo-mas-poderosos-al-_JM_
> 
> Saludos y a seguir quemando cosas
> 
> Perdon si revivi este tema
> 
> 
> Huyyyy perdon por Editar ya borraron mi comentario en mercado libre JAJAJA


Entiendo tu enojo/frustración, a mi me pasó exactamente lo mismo con una fuente de alimentación para HiFi bastante sofisticada, como ya estaba vendida/cobrada/y el dinero meticulosamente gastado en una vida licenciosa, el enojo/frustración me duró poco. 

No es extraño que proyectos del Foro terminen siendo comercializados por gente que no tuvo ninguna participación en el desarrollo. 

Publica aquí tu comentario para ML, siempre y cuando pueda ser publicado guarangadas abstenerse


----------



## elucches

Podrías publicar los planos en MercadoLibre a un precio simbólico y con un título similar al de la persona que vende tus diseños, de modo que el que busca vea que puede hacer los bafles sin hacer negocio con el inescrupuloso.


----------

